# test & primo



## Tha Don (Dec 30, 2005)

hows this look to you guys?

weeks 1-10 test enan 250mg/wk
weeks 1-10 primo 400mg/wk

a few questions...

1) is that dose of primo ok? or should i go slightly higher? ie 500-600mg?

2) will i still be at a high risk of gyno on that cycle from the test, and if so is an AI on cycle recommended? or should i get away without anything?

3) i'm thinking about throwing some var in again, most probably at the end, but i want to try and avoid all orals this time round, would masteron be a reasonable alternative to the var? (var seemed to give me lovely seperation, strength and vascularity, can i expect similar things from masteron?)

FYI the test dose is kept low because i'm not taking any chances with the gyno this time, and also the BP problems i had last time round, just want something a bit easier on the system, hence the inclusion of the primo (although expensive!)


----------



## brogers (Dec 30, 2005)

Got money to burn?


----------



## GFR (Dec 30, 2005)

If you have the cash and dont mind all the shots just do masteron and Primo....no need for any test on this cycle.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 30, 2005)

Young D go fuck off. You have so many things you want to try. Why don't you just do 5 grams a week of grear until you reach the size you want and then stop. What a fucking young dickhead you are. I guess dickheads come young cause your fucking one of them. 


Tough


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 30, 2005)

i would tell you to keep your hair on, but seems like you've lost it all already!


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you have the cash and dont mind all the shots just do masteron and Primo....no need for any test on this cycle.


yeah, i was wondering is test really that essential? i do hear of some guys running cycles without test and still making good gains, i guess it depends how supressive the other things are that you plan on running it with, like primo is very mild on the HPTA, i doubt i will have too much trouble with libdo (from what i've heard others say about primo only), i can get masteron in the enan ester, so that is an option, and that way i could still get away with jabbing 2x a week, but just not sure whether the effects of the masteron would quite match the effects of test, if i didn't go with test then eq and primo would be another option


----------



## brogers (Dec 30, 2005)

Test E, 500mg/wk, 8-12 weeks.  Use an AI since you're so deathly afraid of estrogen problems.

You only weigh like 190 right?  Stop fucking with these combinations that you don't need.  You're wasting money.  People @ over 200 grow just fine off of 500mg of test.  The fact that you've done 3 cycles DOESN'T MATTER.  Size matters.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 30, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Test E, 500mg/wk, 8-12 weeks.  Use an AI since you're so deathly afraid of estrogen problems.
> 
> You only weigh like 190 right?  Stop fucking with these combinations that you don't need.  You're wasting money.  People @ over 200 grow just fine off of 500mg of test.  The fact that you've done 3 cycles DOESN'T MATTER.  Size matters.


you are a bright spark aren't you! incase you were unaware i am highly *gyno prone*, testosterone aromatises very easily to estrogen which might just result in, yep, you guessed it, *gyno*, recommending a high dose test cycle to a gyno prone user is not only dumb but also very dangerous, and IMO you should stop giving out crap advice or else some poor sod is going to end up with long term problems, and the guilt will lie with you

FYI primobolan has no conversion to estrogen, neither dose masteron (it actually has some anti-estrogenic properties), and eq aromatises at roughly half the rate of what test does, so me being a health conceous individual would rather run something that will not give me a pair of boobs by the time i'm done, and AI's are not the solution, there is no guarentee it will stop me getting gyno and running high doses of AI's on a cycle is no fun at all, i'd rather be on creatine than test and a heavy AI dose


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2005)

Some folks that I've seen use Masteron say it is very dangerous, due to supposed dehydration qualities. I dont know myself, its a pussy steroid so I have no use for it.

Run a low dose of something else IMO.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 31, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Some folks that I've seen use Masteron...its a pussy steroid


Don't let LAM hear that.  

Young d, Regular use of an AI will prevent any gyno caused by test. If you are looking to cut, why not use masteron, eq, and var for 10-12 wks? Why primo?


----------



## brogers (Dec 31, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> you are a bright spark aren't you! incase you were unaware i am highly *gyno prone*, testosterone aromatises very easily to estrogen which might just result in, yep, you guessed it, *gyno*, recommending a high dose test cycle to a gyno prone user is not only dumb but also very dangerous, and IMO you should stop giving out crap advice or else some poor sod is going to end up with long term problems, and the guilt will lie with you
> 
> FYI primobolan has no conversion to estrogen, neither dose masteron (it actually has some anti-estrogenic properties), and eq aromatises at roughly half the rate of what test does, so me being a health conceous individual would rather run something that will not give me a pair of boobs by the time i'm done, and AI's are not the solution, there is no guarentee it will stop me getting gyno and running high doses of AI's on a cycle is no fun at all, i'd rather be on creatine than test and a heavy AI dose


 
500mg of Test isn't a high dose.  And it's far from "dangerous"  .  AI's prevent it from converting to estrogen.  You've demonstrated you don't know what the hell you're doing when it comes to steroids.  You've run 2-3 cycles?  You'd think you would have learned something by now.  Do yourself a favor and don't waste money on primobolan, spend it on aromasin or adex.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 1, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Do yourself a favor and don't waste money on primobolan


have you ever ran primo?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 1, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Don't let LAM hear that.
> 
> Young d, Regular use of an AI will prevent any gyno caused by test. If you are looking to cut, why not use masteron, eq, and var for 10-12 wks? Why primo?


not really looking to cut as such, more of a recomp cycle, just to improve body composition, i've heard really good things about primo, seems like the perfect anabolic compound for me, only downside is the cost but hopefully it will be worth it, i'm pretty much set on running it this cycle


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 1, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Some folks that I've seen use Masteron say it is very dangerous, due to supposed dehydration qualities.


hmm, i've not heard that about it before, i knew it could dry out the joints slightly, but i wouldn't have imagined it would be as bad as say winstrol?

really i'm swaying towards the test/primo this time, keeping the test low at 250 and the primo at a decent dose of 600 (.600-1g seems to be whats advised)

i'd want to try and get away without using an AI if possible, maybe 0.5mg of adex eod won't hurt too much

might also run a prop kickstart for 1st 3 weeks at 50mg EOD, i think i'm through with orals now (apart from var, which i might run at the end)


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok lets go to round two......."D"... Ding, Ding, the  bell has rung

Try Test @ 200 mgs / EW
EQ @ 800-1000 mgs / EW. 

If you would only try it for a spell you might find it would work for you.


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Ok lets go to round two......."D"... Ding, Ding, the  bell has rung
> 
> Try Test @ 200 mgs / EW
> EQ @ 800-1000 mgs / EW.
> ...


If you were going to do say 375mg Test Cyp a week would you be better to do it in one shot or do 187.5mg 2x a week..


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you were going to do say 375mg Test Cyp a week would you be better to do it in one shot or do 187.5mg 2x a week..


If you could handle the one injection, I'd do just one. 

I found that I can't handle more then 1 cc of test Cyp for some reason. So I start another cycle probably tomorrow with only 11 days off because of the training I start tomorrow. I will do the following cycle for the next 6 weeks

Wk 1-3 D-bol @ 30 mgs
Wk 1-6
Mon. Test Cyp 1 cc.250 mgs, deca 300mgs. Eq 1 cc 200 mgs
Wed. Test cyp 1 cc, Eq 1.5 cc's
Fri. Test cyp 1 cc, Eq 1.5 cc

So Test @ 750 mgs, EQ @ 800 mgs, Deca 300 mgs for joints. Total Mgs of gear per week will be 2060 for 3 weeks and 1850 for the last three weeks

Tough


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks for the replies guys, i'm pretty much set on the test/primo now, seems like 250mg and 400mg (would run 600mg but its pricey shit, and i think 650mg of juice a week is plenty for me)


----------



## redflash (Jan 2, 2006)

*Primo sides*

youngd,

Primo converts to dihydrotest more easily than most so if you have any tendency toward male pattern baldness then this will accelerate it more than most.

Otherwise, you're right, primo is one of the safest, and great for adding pure anabolics to an adrogenics-plus-anabolics cycle.

Hope this helps,

Flash


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 2, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> thanks for the replies guys, i'm pretty much set on the test/primo now, seems like 250mg and 400mg (would run 600mg but its pricey shit, and i think 650mg of juice a week is plenty for me)


Best of luck with your cycle, bro.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 2, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Best of luck with your cycle, bro.


thanks for your support pirate, its unfortunate that i've had to cut both of my previous cycles short, hopefully this time i will be able to see things through properly


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 2, 2006)

redflash said:
			
		

> youngd,
> 
> Primo converts to dihydrotest more easily than most so if you have any tendency toward male pattern baldness then this will accelerate it more than most.
> 
> ...


there is no history of MPB in my family, and i've noticed no hair-loss on any of my previous cycles, TBH gyno and BP are the too that always seem to get me, so in that respect primo seems like a firm choice, and its quite mild so 400mg/wk should be quite tolorable, i've known guys to run upto 1g a week of it, but its rare due to the price and the fact that its normally sold 100mg/ml! running primo gets pricey very quick, unless you know a decent UG lab that produces it in higher concentrations


----------



## celt (Jan 3, 2006)

Good luck with the cycle bro.   I like the look of it (test/primo) hope it works out for ya, and keep us updated!


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 3, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> there is no history of MPB in my family, and i've noticed no hair-loss on any of my previous cycles, TBH gyno and BP are the too that always seem to get me, so in that respect primo seems like a firm choice, and its quite mild so 400mg/wk should be quite tolorable, i've known guys to run upto 1g a week of it, but its rare due to the price and the fact that its normally sold 100mg/ml! running primo gets pricey very quick, unless you know a decent UG lab that produces it in higher concentrations



You haven't finished a solid cycle yet, I think you should give up gear altogether, ur body doesn't like it.  I'm afraid ur going to get hurt or have to wear a bra.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 3, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> You haven't finished a solid cycle yet, I think you should give up gear altogether, ur body doesn't like it.  I'm afraid ur going to get hurt or have to wear a bra.


mindless comments like the one above only make me more determined to cycle again, and its pretty funny considering you know nothing about my previous cycle history

i've ran a 1ad and 4ad cycle with very pleasant results and no side effects whatsoever, and then a dbol and S1+ cycle with mind blowing gains! which i decided to end early because my test was fake, i completed both with no problems apart from a little gyno on the latter, which cleared in due time

my last cycle i over-ate and added too much fat, and my BP went a little high (i guess thats the hearts reaction to adding 20lbs in the space of a month!) so i decided to cut on lower doses, and again got some nice results retaining all of my strength

i'm a smart, well-educated young man, do you really think i am going to run another cycle if i thought i was taking any serious health risks? do you really think i'd risk my good health over a set of big muscles? you're an idiot


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 3, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> mindless comments like the one above only make me more determined to cycle again, and its pretty funny considering you know nothing about my previous cycle history
> 
> i've ran a 1ad and 4ad cycle with very pleasant results and no side effects whatsoever, and then a dbol and S1+ cycle with mind blowing gains! which i decided to end early because my test was fake, i completed both with no problems apart from a little gyno on the latter, which cleared in due time
> 
> ...




Don't know ur past cycle history??  I've been here the WHOLE time dude...You've had gyno problems TWICE and the last time you were even running an AI, or so you said...If ur nose didn't start bleeding last time telling u to check ur BP, you might've had a goddamn stroke...Obviously ur diet fuckin sucks for you to put on a stupid amount of fat like that....You've never done a SENSIBLE, SIMPLE cycle....always stackin shit even though you ALWAYS have PROBLEMS.  BUT YOU KNOW EVERYTHING AND ARE SO EXPERIENCED SO IT'S OK.  I'll take this pill for that and this pill for that and blah blah.  The fuckin day after you quit the last cycle u were planning the next one.  I haven't had the first fucking problem or serious sides and take a more conservative approach than you.



> i'm a smart, well-educated young man, do you really think i am going to run another cycle if i thought i was taking any serious health risks? do you really think i'd risk my good health over a set of big muscles?



EVERY time you run AAS you are taking risks....and for you the risks are apparently greater as you've had complications the last two times you've tried.  A smart, educated young man would put the shit down and concentrate on his diet and training regimen for a couple years then take another shot at it...I want to compete proffessionally in the years to come and have more on the line than you, and am STILL taking a more conservative approach, so as to see how my body holds up.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

I think you both are correct. 

Young just run a Low dose Test only cycle like this...

1-8 Test E or Cyp 300-375mg a week
1-9 Nolvadex 20mg ED
PCT


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 3, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Don't know ur past cycle history??  I've been here the WHOLE time dude...You've had gyno problems TWICE and the last time you were even running an AI, or so you said...If ur nose didn't start bleeding last time telling u to check ur BP, you might've had a goddamn stroke...Obviously *ur diet fuckin sucks for you to put on a stupid amount of fat like that*....You've never done a SENSIBLE, SIMPLE cycle....always stackin shit even though you ALWAYS have PROBLEMS.  BUT YOU KNOW EVERYTHING AND ARE SO EXPERIENCED SO IT'S OK.  I'll take this pill for that and this pill for that and blah blah.  The fuckin day after you quit the last cycle u were planning the next one.  I haven't had the first fucking problem or serious sides and take a more conservative approach than you.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY time you run AAS you are taking risks....and for you the risks are apparently greater as you've had complications the last two times you've tried.  A smart, educated young man would put the shit down and concentrate on his diet and training regimen for a couple years then take another shot at it...I want to compete proffessionally in the years to come and have more on the line than you, and am STILL taking a more conservative approach, so as to see how my body holds up.


WRONG DICKHEAD, THAT WOULD EXPLAIN WHY I'M 13% RIGHT NOW AND EATING WHATEVER THE FUCK I WANT, SUGARS, FATS, CHOCOLATE, AND I'M NOT PUTTING ON ANY FAT AT ALL! MY DIET ON STEROIDS WAS MUCH MUCH CLEANER, AND I PUT ON MUSCLE VERY FAST, BUT I'M NOT AFTER BULK, I DIDN'T WANT TO GET THAT SORT OF WEIGHT ON ME SO FAST, AAS INCREASE FAT STORAGE, NO FUCKIN DOUBT ABOUT IT, GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT UR IGNORANT PRICK


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 3, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Don't know ur past cycle history??  I've been here the WHOLE time dude...You've had gyno problems TWICE and the last time you were even running an AI, or so you said...If ur nose didn't start bleeding last time telling u to check ur BP, you might've had a goddamn stroke...Obviously ur diet fuckin sucks for you to put on a stupid amount of fat like that....You've never done a SENSIBLE, SIMPLE cycle....always stackin shit even though you ALWAYS have PROBLEMS.  BUT YOU KNOW EVERYTHING AND ARE SO EXPERIENCED SO IT'S OK.  *I'll take this pill for that and this pill for that and blah blah. * The fuckin day after you quit the last cycle u were planning the next one.  I haven't had the first fucking problem or serious sides and take a more conservative approach than you.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY time you run AAS you are taking risks....and for you the risks are apparently greater as you've had complications the last two times you've tried.  A smart, educated young man would put the shit down and concentrate on his diet and training regimen for a couple years then take another shot at it...I want to compete proffessionally in the years to come and have more on the line than you, and am STILL taking a more conservative approach, so as to see how my body holds up.


FYI test and primo are injectable steroids, your knowledge of these drugs is pathetic to say the least! and considering the majority of other guys on here have started there AAS use by stacking i wouldn't say there is anything wrong with stacking 2 or more steroids, as long as you know what you are doing, hell the amount of times i see dbol/test/deca at 30/500/400 recommended as a first cycle, and you are trying to say test/primo at 250/400 is not a conservative approach for technically someones 4th cycle? you are totally brainless aren't you


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 3, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> WRONG DICKHEAD, THAT WOULD EXPLAIN WHY I'M 13% RIGHT NOW AND EATING WHATEVER THE FUCK I WANT, SUGARS, FATS, CHOCOLATE, AND I'M NOT PUTTING ON ANY FAT AT ALL! MY DIET ON STEROIDS WAS MUCH MUCH CLEANER, AND I PUT ON MUSCLE VERY FAST, BUT I'M NOT AFTER BULK, I DIDN'T WANT TO GET THAT SORT OF WEIGHT ON ME SO FAST, AAS INCREASE FAT STORAGE, NO FUCKIN DOUBT ABOUT IT, GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT UR IGNORANT PRICK


 
I'm confussed. Your at 13% B/f and not after a bulk. Then why the gear?


----------



## brogers (Jan 3, 2006)

Let him waste his money on primobolan, and shut down his system for pathetic gains compared to what he could get off of a basic, simple test cycle.

Your arrogant attitude is what is the most troubling, and will hurt you in the long run (even in things unrelated to steroids) 

"mindless comments like the one above only make me more determined to cycle again"

Great motivation to mess with your hormones there.  Are you 12?

So you've ran 2 prohormone cycles (1ad/4ad and S1+?), and 2 steroid cycles, yet you weigh like 190 @ 6'+?  That's pretty shitty honestly.  Your diet/training must blow.  You just mentioned above you're eating "chocolate, sugar, fats."  You've also shown an inability to manage/prepare for side effects from steroids, nosebleeds, high BP, gyno, and your cholesterol probably sucks.  You're clearly not as "educated" as you think.

People, myself included, tried to give you good advice, but it has fallen on deaf ears.  Why bother starting a thread like this when you just act like an arrogant jerk to people who offer honest opinions?


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 3, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Let him waste his money on primobolan, and shut down his system for pathetic gains compared to what he could get off of a basic, simple test cycle.
> 
> Your arrogant attitude is what is the most troubling, and will hurt you in the long run (even in things unrelated to steroids)
> 
> ...


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Let him waste his money on primobolan, and shut down his system for pathetic gains compared to what he could get off of a basic, simple test cycle.
> 
> Your arrogant attitude is what is the most troubling, and will hurt you in the long run (even in things unrelated to steroids)
> 
> ...



Two things.....1 Young is a ripped 190....and that is better than 80% of the dumb shits I see and hear post about using steroids.

2. I think 250mg is too low.....300-375 would be better and still low enough to avoid sides if he uses 20mg Nol on cycle......But 400mg Primo and 300-375mg test is a good cycle for a person sensative to gyno...

brogers I see no reasdon for you to be a cock on this thread......I could care less how you act in open chat........Young d has made some mistakes but he is sure as hell more informed about steroids than most users I know or post here.

Bottom line B, I think his cycle looks ok ( esp if he bumps the test up to 300mg) and I know a hell of alot more about steroids than you do.......some from books and a shit load from experimintation...


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 3, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> FYI test and primo are injectable steroids, your knowledge of these drugs is pathetic to say the least! and considering the majority of other guys on here have started there AAS use by stacking i wouldn't say there is anything wrong with stacking 2 or more steroids, as long as you know what you are doing, hell the amount of times i see dbol/test/deca at 30/500/400 recommended as a first cycle, and you are trying to say test/primo at 250/400 is not a conservative approach for technically someones 4th cycle? you are totally brainless aren't you



The pill comment was referring to the ancillary drugs not the test....My knowledge isn't lacking sir.  Since you want to talk majorities here then how many people do you think were well versed in anabolics when they started their first cycle??  And how many people have told you time and time again to keep ur cycles simple and basic because of all the problems you've experienced...gyno and really high BP are two SERIOUS sides man, I'm not talking about a zit on ur back.  And you will not see dbol/test/deca recommended as a first cycle by anyone who isn't braindead on this forum.   

You say it's "technically" ur 4th cycle...what does that mean??  Have you finished a full cycle of AAS yet??  Ur test/primo is conservative for say me, or anyone else who doesn't have a history of serious sides with relatively common to low doses...for you, a conservative approach would be protein and creatine and a training and diet program that doesn't suck the sweat off my balls.


----------



## brogers (Jan 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Two things.....1 Young is a ripped 190....and that is better than 80% of the dumb shits I see and hear post about using steroids.
> 
> 2. I think 250mg is too low.....300-375 would be better and still low enough to avoid sides if he uses 20mg Nol on cycle......But 400mg Primo and 300-375mg test is a good cycle for a person sensative to gyno...
> 
> ...


 


			
				young d said:
			
		

> I'M 13% RIGHT NOW AND EATING WHATEVER THE FUCK I WANT, SUGARS, FATS, CHOCOLATE, AND I'M NOT PUTTING ON ANY FAT AT ALL!


 
I don't consider 13% ripped.. ? At 6'+, 190 13% with 3-4 cycles under your belt is a clear indicator that something is wrong, do you disagree?

You have much more experience with steroids, no question. I'm willing to bet my "paper" knowledge is greater, but who cares. Financially and practically speaking, it's a crappy cycle. For some reason he directly correlates test with gyno, despite the fact that he was running dbol in both of his steroid cycles. A very low dosed AI would solve any estrogen problems from 500mg for the vast majority of people.

I'm being a cock because 1) He's demonstrated a lot of irresponsibility in the past 2) He's arrogant.

It's his decision, it's his money, but I think there are better options with his best interest in mind.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> I don't consider 13% ripped.. ?  At 6'+, 190 13% with 3-4 cycles under your belt is a clear indicator that something is wrong, do you disagree?
> 
> You have much more experience with steroids, no question.  I'm willing to bet my "paper" knowledge is greater, but who cares.  Financially and practically speaking, it's a crappy cycle.  For some reason he directly correlates test with gyno, despite the fact that he was running dbol in both of his steroid cycles.  A very low dosed AI would solve any estrogen problems from 500mg for the vast majority of people.
> 
> ...



Look at his pics.....he is more like 9%....Im 14% and he is way more ripped then I am.

And alot of dumb shits here told him to front load with D-bol......like they do all the time.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks for the support foreman, but i wouldn't waste anymore time on these 2, let them think what they like, no one cares


----------



## aceshigh (Jan 4, 2006)

i dont wanna sound like an asshole young d,,,,,,,and i personally think those 2 guys are trying to prove something and are cockheads too,,but my opinion is u like to complicate things, and u worry,,who cares what these cockheads say,,u need to pick a basic cycle and run the whole thing ,,,good luck to you man,,i hope whatever u choose to do goes well for you,,,listen to foreman and block the dickheads trying to install doubt into you out,,,they smell indecisiveness and like mongrel dogs have banded together with a common cause ,,so they can laugh there asses off when another cycles fucks up for you,,,,keep it basic and run it too the end


----------



## Stu (Jan 4, 2006)

i dont even know why you bothered putting the cycle up it was bound to get critised by a couple of armchair bodybuilders with there "paper" steroid knowledge. 

I've never used meth enan but i know from guys that have used it that its not that weak and lets be honest its not even that expensive over here. It looks like a sensible cycle fro someone whos susceptible to side effects.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 4, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> thanks for the support foreman, but i wouldn't waste anymore time on these 2, let them think what they like, no one cares


 
It looks like to me that you only have foreman as your only supporter. So instead of your statement saying those 2, I think it everyone else on this site that thinks your making a big mistake. A lot are wishing you good luck, only because they feel your going to need it. 

Look if this cycle works for you, then I'll be the first one to congradulate you. But if your truthful and after x number of weeks you come back on stating that you have this or that, then your going to be this biggest joke on I/M. JMO


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 4, 2006)

Monkeys shit in their hand and throw it at you while laughing and jumping up and down.

Having said that, what is the final draft for your cycle, Young D?


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 4, 2006)

Good luck whatever you do D.  I don't have any ill will or want to see anybody get hurt...if this route works out this time then you'll have alot better idea of where to start later.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 5, 2006)

how can u afford primo, does male stripping pay that well?


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 5, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> I don't consider 13% ripped.. ? At 6'+, 190 13% with 3-4 cycles under your belt is a clear indicator that something is wrong, do you disagree?
> 
> You have much more experience with steroids, no question. I'm willing to bet my "paper" knowledge is greater, but who cares. Financially and practically speaking, it's a crappy cycle. For some reason he directly correlates test with gyno, despite the fact that he was running dbol in both of his steroid cycles. A very low dosed AI would solve any estrogen problems from 500mg for the vast majority of people.
> 
> ...



D knows his shit, he might not know the most but he is in the top level of people on this site in regards to gear, props to D


----------

